# I Need A New Brake Control



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I suddenly found myself in need of another brake control system. Any suggestions?


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Tekonsha Prodigy
www.rvwholesalers.co has it for ~$95.00 plus $9 for freight

Prodigy

Thread about Prodigy prices OB Thread

Map Guy


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --
PRODIGY --


----------



## bill_pfaff (Mar 11, 2005)

Tekonsha Prodigy!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In case Ghosty wasn t clear,

Prodigy


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I'm surprised that nobody brought up the Prodigy. It is pretty much regarded at the best for the money.

Tim


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

I guess I'll get a Prodigy. I'm surprised no one mentioned that brand.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I can't believe there are 7 posts and no one mentioned a Prodigy....

Did I say Prodigy??

Steve


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

lol


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

I had one of the older style ones and it worked ok....but I up graded it to a new type....what was the brand....

wait....

Oh yeah....it is a Prodigy...

You might want to think about that brand.

Gary


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I can't believe no one beat me to it









Prodigy!


----------



## dliles6254 (Jun 6, 2006)

Or you could try a Prodigy


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

skippershe said:


> I can't believe no one beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why do you have a Husky.............


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

As I have said before, I don't know why anybody else even bothers to compeat. It's Prodigy all the way.

Walter


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

I love my BrakeSmart.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Bill H said:


> I can't believe no one beat me to it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then why do you have a Husky.............








[/quote]
Because it's what the dealer put on as part of the hitch package they threw into the deal, along with the friction anti sway setup...As you can see, that setup is long gone. The Husky has worked fine so far, so no need to replace it yet, but we will install a Prodigy!  next


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

bentpixel said:


> I love my BrakeSmart.


That does look pretty cool.

It looks like it works like the old time brake controllers which tapped into the brake lines, but I could buy 4 Prodigys for the cost of that bad boy!!!

Unless of course, you have the air ride suspension that it can control too....that would be sweet.

Steve


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

Well, I'm going to buck the trend and probably take a lot of heat for disagreeing with everyone else, but I suggest you get a Prodigy.


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Ghosty said:


> PRODIGY --
> PRODIGY --
> PRODIGY --
> PRODIGY --
> ...


*YEP, What he said & a few more* 
















PRODIGY --

PRODIGY --

PRODIGY --

Hey might as well join in on the fun.


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

This is my final decision and I'm not changing my mind no matter what anyone says. I just got home with my new brake controller installed. Nope, not going to tell you the brand name.

Ok fine then, you asked for it.........Prodigy won hands down


----------



## ED_RN (Jun 25, 2006)

Theres one out there, let me think. Well I'm pretty sure the name starts with a p. I think it maybe ends with a y. I do know the name of the company that makes it starts with a t. Hope that helps. O'well I'm sure someone else will khnow what the name is. If I can remember the rest I'll re-post.

Chris


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*WAIT! WAIT! I KNOW THIS ONE!!!

OOOH OOOOOH!!! PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!*


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *WAIT! WAIT! I KNOW THIS ONE!!!
> 
> OOOH OOOOOH!!! PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!*


Relax Judi, he already bought one, and he went with a Prodigy, despite everyones recommendations.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> *WAIT! WAIT! I KNOW THIS ONE!!!
> 
> OOOH OOOOOH!!! PICK ME!!! PICK ME!!!*


Relax Judi, he already bought one, and he went with a Prodigy, despite everyones recommendations.

Tim[/quote]







Tim, we can't let a fellow Outbacker do that! This is about Safety!!! We have an obligation here! Maybe we should all pool our funds and get him a GOOD B/C! Man, some people just don't listen!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Jocularity, jocularity


----------



## montanabound (Jan 6, 2006)

Where else can you have this much fun.......Thanks fellow Outbackers for all your DIFFERANT suggestions. I always come here when I want good advice. Go OUTBACKERS.COM!!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

montanabound said:


> > Where else can you have this much fun.......
> 
> 
> ...and on a Friday, even!!!
> ...


WOW!!! There's another one we can all agree on!!!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> > Where else can you have this much fun.......
> 
> 
> ...and on a Friday, even!!!
> ...


WOW!!! There's another one we can all agree on!!!!!








[/quote]
Exactly! Even if we can't agree on a brake controller


----------



## GlacierPeaks (Jan 22, 2007)

montanabound said:


> I suddenly found myself in need of another brake control system. Any suggestions?


If I were in your shoes. . .

Nothing on the after market beats the new OEM integrated brake controllers. Ford has had them since 2005, and Chevy has now seen the light for 2007 (DC can't be too far off).

You had the perfect excuse, a new truck slipped right through your fingers.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

The Ultimate Brake Controller 
for the Ultimate Towing Experience !!!!More than a brake controller, itâ€™s a trailer system controller.
http://www.hensleymfg.com/trucontrol/index.html


----------



## map guy (Jan 11, 2007)

Rip said:


> The Ultimate Brake Controller
> for the Ultimate Towing Experience !!!!More than a brake controller, itâ€™s a trailer system controller.
> http://www.hensleymfg.com/trucontrol/index.html


Wow - pretty far out. Almost more info than is needed on the Hensley controller.

Map Guy


----------



## kmcfetters (May 7, 2005)

It starts with a P


----------



## bentpixel (Sep 2, 2006)

map guy said:


> The Ultimate Brake Controller
> for the Ultimate Towing Experience !!!!More than a brake controller, itâ€™s a trailer system controller.
> http://www.hensleymfg.com/trucontrol/index.html


Wow - pretty far out. Almost more info than is needed on the Hensley controller.

Map Guy
[/quote]
BrakeSmart was sold as TruController through Hensley. Now, their brake controller is similar in technology to the Prodigy.

Scott


----------



## FFwife (Oct 29, 2006)

okay,
So where can you get the best price for a prodigy?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

OK it that Prodigy really that good? I have this thing called a Tap or something like that is is a Impulse Brake controller. When I bought it I though is was a top of the line controller and paid a semi High price for it. They advertised it like is the the cats meow. It sucks I hate it, when I have is set for highway speeds and come into town to a stop sign it grabs to mush, a real pain in traffic. I told the DW I need a different one and of course she can't understand that. She says I thought the one you bought was the best one, it seems to to work to me, Blah blah blah. So I just drop it, but does the Prodigy stop that jerking in traffic?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

In a word...yes. I had my doubts until I bought one and saw for myself.

John


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

I upgraded to the Prodigy based on everyone's raves here. Night and day. It stopped that herky-jerky motion in traffic. At times I don't even know I'm towing a trailer. RV Wholesalers has it for $94.99 - a great price. I suggest you also buy the wiring harnes specific to your TV - the harness was $11.something for my F150.

Scott

http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...at=6&page=1


----------

